# Jump on it!!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here we go again (in our color coordinated outfits, no less! :lol We continue to practice our jumping together and I was a very "proud mama" today when Sandie was the only horse not to refuse the first jump in this video (the others thought the board underneath was VERY scary!!)  We may not look very polished yet, but for our second month ever jumping, I don't think we're doing too badly!! And the best part is that Sandie seems to LOVE jumping, which is great because this is supposed to be fun for both of us!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, your horse is stunning! and you two look great! =)


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

for your second month you look awesome!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

wonderful!!!


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

You live in Ohio? YAY. Haha. I live in Central Ohio. You look good!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

jumpwhat007 said:


> You live in Ohio? YAY. Haha. I live in Central Ohio. You look good!


Thanks!! And why yes I do!!  Go buckeyes!! Do you do any showing around here? I'm planning on going to my FIRST show June 21st...it's the "Grand River Hunt Mini Trial" in Garrettsville, OH. Wish us luck!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, you two are doing terrific! Sandy has a very natural jump in her! The only thing I would suggest is try to sit back in the saddle a little bit more... it looks like you are getting ahead of yourself and her... she really does fly up to those jumps. Slow down her pace by sitting back and using steady leg pressure. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I agree, you two are doing terrific! Sandy has a very natural jump in her! The only thing I would suggest is try to sit back in the saddle a little bit more... it looks like you are getting ahead of yourself and her... she really does fly up to those jumps. Slow down her pace by sitting back and using steady leg pressure.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Exactly what my trainer said to me yesterday ;-) I have a bad habit of getting in front of the motion in the 2 point position, and one of these days she's going to refuse and I'm going to regret it lol!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My horse is just starting over jumps too. He really enjoys it and the more solid (like barrels instead of poles) the jump, the better he jumps. You look great and Sandie is adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you guys looked great  you guys looked great for having just started! You're obviously doing something right!


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

looks like you 2 are doing good, keep up the good work


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow..u both look great!  
love the blue on her! suits her sooo well!


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, your a really good rider!!!


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

You should try to keep your feet still.
Good Luck!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> You should try to keep your feet still.
> Good Luck!


You can barely see her feet >.>


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RedRoan said:


> You can barely see her feet >.>


lol that's pretty much what I was thinking - I watched it again to see what was being referred to, but I thought I was keeping them pretty still! :lol: I'm all for constructive criticism though, I know there are plenty of things I need to work on - but c'mon, I've only been jumping for 2 months now lol! :lol: I know I need work!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> lol that's pretty much what I was thinking - I watched it again to see what was being referred to, but I thought I was keeping them pretty still! :lol: I'm all for constructive criticism though, I know there are plenty of things I need to work on - but c'mon, I've only been jumping for 2 months now lol! :lol: I know I need work!


Compared to all the people who only been jumping for 2 months you are pretty darn good! I kinda have a pet peeve though of people saying stuff that really isn't visible and obvious >.<


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought it was useful to receive comments or suggestions. It is not boring but just to help

(I'm sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RedRoan said:


> Compared to all the people who only been jumping for 2 months you are pretty darn good! I kinda have a pet peeve though of people saying stuff that really isn't visible and obvious >.<


Thank you!!  And...I agree on your last point! If I can't see it and no one else does either (except one person) it doesn't really help me out! :-|


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I see that the brackets all the time going back and forth..
it is covered in the stirrup

and if you see anything you think, why you just put the movie then?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

saskiayankee said:


> I'm sorry, but I see that the brackets all the time going back and forth..
> it is covered in the stirrup
> 
> and if you see anything you think, why you just put the movie then?


I'm sorry, I don't really understand what you wrote above (grammar)? I don't want to argue though - I didn't put this video in the "critique" section for a reason - because I am just learning and so is my horse -- I just put these up to share the fun (and our progress) with friends in the forum. 

It's certainly fine to have some constructive criticism, but when that's all you wrote on the post, it comes across as just critiquing, which belongs to another part of the forum altogether.


----------



## readallaboutit9 (May 9, 2009)

You two look great !


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

readallaboutit9 said:


> You two look great !


 Thank you!!! We've got a long road ahead of us since we both just started, but I do really appreciate the compliment  Makes us want to keep on going!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I never really noticed this, but are you sitting her trot?!? Wow, that looks like one smooth trot.
Congratulations on the jumping! You two look fabulous.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Picture Perfect said:


> I never really noticed this, but are you sitting her trot?!? Wow, that looks like one smooth trot.
> Congratulations on the jumping! You two look fabulous.


Thanks!! I'm actually posting but you can't even tell - that's how smooth her trot is!!  It amazes me, because she is so forward moving, you'd think she'd have this bouncy trot, but MAN is it smooth! ANYONE could sit this horse's trot, it's crazy!

This is how smooth she is -- this is trotting with no tack, just a halter and lead ropes


----------

